

Apple's Next Hit Will Be a Microsoft Clone - T-A
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-17/apple-s-next-hit-will-be-a-microsoft-clone

======
digikata
I'm thinking a nice combo would be an ipad like device for the display side,
and an Intel CPU + storage and extra battery in the keyboard base, with a
magnetic link for power/data/physical support at the hinge. The handoff
capability in Yosemite is an interesting precursor for the type of integration
it would take to get that hardware combo working smoothly...

